# Trent Shenanigans. So Many Shenanigans.



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Posting assorted pictures from this summer that don't have their own thread because 1) they're cellphone shots, 2) they don't really come with a "set" of other pictures, and/or 3) I've been too lazy to finish editing the rest of the set. Sorry to all my Facebook friends who have undoubtedly seen these all already! 

Most are semi-recent, others are from the last several months.

This is devotion and love in its truest form - 

















Me: "Selfie for National Dog Day?"
Trent: "No thanks, Mom. Just ice cream for me please". 









Pro tip for anyone breaking in to my house: bring ice cream. 

I also like my dogs served with two cups of crazy









Or as a dinosaur
















Fashionable Dinosaur Dog is no longer amused









He's pretty good at just being a dog, too. 5 1/2 years old.









Brought him to work with me last week after hours - didn't get much done work-wise


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

"Look mom, I found you this pretty snake! Girls like snakes, right?" (just kidding - this snake's a pet, Trent definitely didn't find him. If he could find one of those where we are, he'd be magic.)









On the move. Yeah, that's a rock in his mouth









Some more from our day at the beach (haven't gotten to editing them all yet)


















This is how he "rests". The destructiveness AND possessiveness runs strong in this dog... I think I got a good one.



















Bonus gifs: I am a terrible trainer and Trent is a snot

This is his response to "sit pretty" when he's in one of _those _moods









And this is him "giving paw" (paws??? I only asked for one!)









Actual video of the sit pretty fail. Side note - I DO know I broke two million training rules. Let me have my fun!





Here's proof that he actually CAN do it


----------



## Munki (Aug 29, 2014)

really cute pics


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I am always speechless. He's is so unbelievable handsome.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

always love Trent pics


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

D'aww. The sit pretty vid is hilarious. The giving paws gif reminds me of Mike.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Not sure which I enjoy more - gorgeous Trent pictures or your witty commentary.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

"not spoiled" lol ... always a beautiful boy...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Munki said:


> really cute pics


Thanks!! 



Sibe said:


> I am always speechless. He's is so unbelievable handsome.


Wow, thank you so much!! I'm biased so I completely agree, but it's very impressive how quickly he switches from handsome dog to complete dork 



SDRRanger said:


> always love Trent pics


Thank you! Good to hear, because I seem to always be spamming the forum with them!



Avie said:


> D'aww. The sit pretty vid is hilarious. The giving paws gif reminds me of Mike.


Haha he's got personality!! Glad he's not alone in his cute training bloopers! To be fair to him, though, we also have a "sit pretty" and "high five" along with "give paw" and I can see where it gets confusing. "Sit pretty"/"high five" both involve him sitting up, and "high five" and "give paw" both require him doing something with his paws. It's a tough life!



cookieface said:


> Not sure which I enjoy more - gorgeous Trent pictures or your witty commentary.


Haha, thank you so much!! That makes me really happy to hear, though I really didn't have to think for the commentary. My captions are exactly what my life is like with this dog LOL 



PatriciafromCO said:


> "not spoiled" lol ... always a beautiful boy...


Nope, not in the least  He only gets ice cream on occasion, two or three beach trips a month in the summer, and tags along off leash with me to work once a week. And his reprimand for not following commands is me laughing and recording it. It's okay though, it's a trade off for me dressing him up and making him pose for pictures all the time. 

And thank you!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I love seeing this side of Trent! Your usual photos of him make him seem like such a serious fella, it's nice seeing his goofy side


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

taquitos said:


> I love seeing this side of Trent! Your usual photos of him make him seem like such a serious fella, it's nice seeing his goofy side


Thank you!! And I know, it's definitely true and I agree. Overall he's a serious dog, but there are sooo many aspects to his personality. He's a funny dude. The every day pictures are usually taken on their own though so I never get around to sharing them outside of Facebook! I'll be sure to gather them up and post them more frequently, though!!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Yay! More Trent pictures.I'm always in awe of how handsome Trent is. I need a Trent.

And, I'm jealous of how goreous you, even without makeup.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Love, love Trent! The goofy pictures are such fun!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Love me some Trent!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just love Trent! Beautiful photos!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a horrible case of Trentitis. The only cure is more Trent! :becky:


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Love that guy. And your beach pictures are amazing, always my favorites!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Love these photos! He's such a great dog and your photography compliments him so nicely.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Yay! More Trent pictures.I'm always in awe of how handsome Trent is. I need a Trent.
> 
> And, I'm jealous of how goreous you, even without makeup.


Thank you so much! It's great having a Trent in my life - life has always been good but Trent's made it infinitely better. 

and aw, thank you so much again! Haha full disclosure, though, I do have a bit of makeup just on my eyelids. It was all I felt like doing after sleeping 2 hours the night before in the car (we were on our way to the beach). 



Rowdy said:


> Love, love Trent! The goofy pictures are such fun!


Thank you!! He's a funny guy so I do get a lot of goofy pictures, I'll have to remember to post them more frequently!



fourdogs said:


> Love me some Trent!


Thanks - he's a keeper 



Damon'sMom said:


> I just love Trent! Beautiful photos!


Thank you so much!



BellaPup said:


> I have a horrible case of Trentitis. The only cure is more Trent! :becky:


Haha thank you! There is SO MUCH TRENT in this thread, as there usually is in all my threads. And because we've been keeping busy this summer, I definitely have more sitting on my computer.



LoMD13 said:


> Love that guy. And your beach pictures are amazing, always my favorites!


Thanks so much!! We've been hitting the beach a lot, but have always gone in the morning and this location is usually cold and foggy. A bit different from our usual beach excursions, but still fun! I just finished editing the rest of the pictures and will post them soon 



ireth0 said:


> Love these photos! He's such a great dog and your photography compliments him so nicely.


Thank you so much, I appreciate it!


----------

